# Tight spot alot of stuff



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Buderus with solar on roof and water treatment system closet was long but less than 3 feet deep....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work. What did you do after lunch?





Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work, everything is perfectly level, just how I do work-everything must be level lol

I'm not a big fan of fleck heads, but use what works for you.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

That's exactly what plumbing should look like!!! GOOD JOB:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

^^^^amen


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Nice work, everything is perfectly level, just how I do work-everything must be level lol
> 
> I'm not a big fan of fleck heads, but use what works for you.


Many years ago we used the Autotrol units but we find these way better. Have prob a thousand installed over the years and no major probs. On the neutralizers we find the piston gets chewed up from the acid water after a few years but that is a nice little service call. Few timers too, but we had that with autotrols too and these motors are slot cheaper than the autotrols , but anything is better than culligan or kenmore. Lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Mxz--700 said:


> anything is better than culligan or kenmore. Lol


That's for darn sure, i went to look at a job 2 weeks ago, the system was a culligan and the installer who installed it did a piss poor job. Those heads that the culligan units and kenmores have on them are total shiot. 

We Normaly use clack or autotrol heads. They seem to hold up the best to the water and to the weather (the systems are all outside here).


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Mxz--700 said:


> Buderus with solar on roof and water treatment system closet was long but less than 3 feet deep....


What is that silver thing above the water tank?

EDIT: Oh ya! Great lookin work, BTW.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

futz said:


> What is that silver thing above the water tank?
> 
> EDIT: Oh ya! Great lookin work, BTW.


Looks like an exhaust fan maybe?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks like an exhaust fan maybe?


Maybe. I've never seen one like that, if that's what it is.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is a " fan in a can", had to pu it in room for fresh air for boiler and as u can see there was no room on the floor. it is tied in to the burner so when burner operates it blows in outside air.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually not exhaust it gives positive pressure to room using outside air. Field controls makes it. Pulling outsie air from another ten feet away..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Mxz--700 said:


> That is a " fan in a can", had to pu it in room for fresh air for boiler and as u can see there was no room on the floor. it is tied in to the burner so when burner operates it blows in outside air.


That's pretty cool, we don't have Alot of gas fired appliances here so I don't see anything Like that lol


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's pretty cool, we don't have Alot of gas fired appliances here so I don't see anything Like that lol


Actually its oil we have mostly oil burners, except in some towns and villages then u see gas. the hot water pictured is actually solar with the oil as backup. Jim


----------

